# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .17 z-max zombie

## sakkaranz

any one got or know where i can buy some thanks

----------


## GravelBen

Just buy the Vmax and paint the tips green yourself  :Wink:

----------


## sakkaranz

> Just buy the Vmax and paint the tips green yourself


lol
the zombies wouldnt die the same be like using silver paint againt the warewolfs

----------


## The Claw

Z-Max projectiles you are wanting? PM 45SOUTH, he had a few boxes on the shelf last time I was at his place

----------


## sakkaranz

> Z-Max projectiles you are wanting? PM 45SOUTH, he had a few boxes on the shelf last time I was at his place



tried him before about .17 stuff got no reply maybe the zombies got him ???

----------


## Toby

I thought Z-max were A-max

----------


## sakkaranz

> I thought Z-max were A-max


Bullets - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc

a-max target bullets not for hunting
z-max for hunting the undead

----------


## GravelBen

Most of the Z-max are the Vmax with a different colour tip, though I think there are a few exceptions like the 123gr 7.62 being an SST with a green tip.

----------


## Timmay

> a-max target bullets not for hunting


It still works well.

----------


## 17brno

Try outdoorsupplies.co.nz they have the 500 bulk pack 20gr zmax

----------


## sako75

A bit light for Zombies don't you think? Even a .22 would be pushing it. 223 as a minimum or you will risk getting your arse fried

----------


## sakkaranz

> A bit light for Zombies don't you think? Even a .22 would be pushing it. 223 as a minimum or you will risk getting your arse fried


lol any time you want to go head to head with a .17 pill let me know

----------


## sakkaranz

ZombieSquad

----------


## Toby

Making dead things deader haha good one

----------

